# She Wants To Register



## RailFanLNK (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello All,

After listening to me either purchase items off the AGR Mall or looking at fairly good ways to redeem my accumulating points, my girlfriend is interested in applying for the AGR card. I was talking about the 8,000 bonus points that I'm going to recieve and she was wondering by not having the card if she is eligible or is that just for current card holders? Alan, after setting me straight on how to redeem the points, I have really looked at the AGR card as a good way to take a nice trip and save some money. I believe the CC she has offers no "perks" and has a higher interest rate. Thanks for your input!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 3, 2007)

I personally never applied for the old AGR credit card and I'm eligable to pre-register for the new Chase AGR credit card, so I would have to assume that as long as she also preregisters and is an AGR member, that she too would qualify for the 8,000 point bonus upon issuance of the new credit card and her first purchase on it.


----------

